# Links Courses



## JCW (Feb 20, 2014)

How many have you played and which one you like best and which one you like to play

Ballybunion , both courses 
Port Noo 
Port Salon 
Rosapenna , both courses  
Castle Rock 
St Andrews Old Course 
St Andrews New Course 
St Andrews Jubilee Course 
Kilmarnock Barassie GC
Bude 
Royal North Devon 
Saunton , Both courses 
Portmarnock Langer 
Burnham & Berrow 

Best has to be Ballybunion , fantastic , stand on the 11th box , view is something else 

course I want to play has to be Royal County Down  
 Playing Hillside in May , look forward to that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2014)

St Andrews, Bude, Princes, Royal North Devon. That's about it. Love the challenge but rarely get the opportunity


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 20, 2014)

Hayling island and Princes .... that's it.

Love Hayling, but Princes felt much better to me (probably just because I scored better) ...  Given a choice I would join a links course, just it's a much harder test and love the shot making required.


----------



## Val (Feb 20, 2014)

Wallasey is the best links course in Britian - FACT


----------



## User20205 (Feb 20, 2014)

Good post, I love a bit of links !! I've played, in no particular order

Princes, littlestone, hayling, St enodoc, Trevose, saunton east & west, RND, burnham & berrow, royal porthcawl.

My favourite is saunton east, but I've a soft spot for hayling because it's close, st enodoc because it's mental, and royal porthcawl!!


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 20, 2014)

In no particular order 

Ballyliffin Old and Glashady.
The Valley Links(Royal Portrush)
Castlerock Mussenden
North West Golf Club
Portsalon
Nairn & Portnoo
Dunfanaghy
Greenore
Portstewart Riverside
Rossapena Old Tom Morris
Strandhill
Bundoran
Murvagh
Portmarnock Hotel and Golf Links

To hard to pick a favourite there is 3 or 4 there that are excellent. 

I play the North West quiet a lot and always enjoy it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2014)

St Andrews
Carnoustie
Cruden Bay


----------



## JCW (Feb 20, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			In no particular order 

Ballyliffin Old and Glashady.
The Valley Links(Royal Portrush)
Castlerock Mussenden
North West Golf Club
Portsalon
Nairn & Portnoo
Dunfanaghy
Greenore
Portstewart Riverside
Rossapena Old Tom Morris
Strandhill
Bundoran
Murvagh
Portmarnock Hotel and Golf Links

To hard to pick a favourite there is 3 or 4 there that are excellent. 

I play the North West quiet a lot and always enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

You have played Port Salon , that 2nd hole is something else , best 25 euro I have spent to play any course. also play Ardglass Links too


----------



## Jack_bfc (Feb 20, 2014)

Live in Blackpool, never played a links!!


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 20, 2014)

Played too many to list really and like all sorts for different reasons....

Best courses for me Hillside, Silloth, Gullane 1&2, New Course, North Berwick

Best experience, by a distance, Old Course

Hardest course, Royal Lytham.

Most fun Links, Caldy, Gullane 3 and The Glen


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2014)

St Andrews Old
St Andrews New
St Andrews Jubilee
St Andrews Eden
St Andrews Castle (not sure if it is links ?)

I like St Andrews !!

Carnoustie
Saunton East
Saunton West
Royal North Devon
Burnham & Berrow
Hayling
Southport & Ainsdale


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 20, 2014)

Silloth on Solway
St Andrews Old
St Andrews New
St Andrews Jubilee
St Andrews Eden
Carnoustie Championship
Carnoustie Burnside
Crail Balcolmie
Leven Links
North Berwick
Gullane Number 1
Royal Dornoch
Nairn
Fortrose & Rosemarkie
Murcar
Cullen
Lahinch
Arbroath (was a member there for two years)
Monifieth Ashludie (our wee course)
Monifieth Medal (my home course)

Will add Cruden Bay in May (Â£15 to play seniors open there) and also intend playing both Turnberry courses plus Lundin Links and Montrose as well this year.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 20, 2014)

As with others these are in no particular order

West Lancs
Formby
Royal St David's
Royal Porthcawl
Aberdovey
Royal West Norfolk
Hunstanton
Machrihanish old 
Machrihanish dunes
Trump Links
Royal Aberdeen
Carnoustie
Cruden Bay
Newburgh 
Fraserburgh
Peterhead
Nairn
Royal county down
Castlerock

Love links golf.


----------



## JCW (Feb 20, 2014)

Jack_bfc said:



			Live in Blackpool, never played a links!!
		
Click to expand...

Time you did as you got some of the best on your door step ..........................................EYG


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 20, 2014)

To many to list as loads on my doorstep,but out of the ones you've played love Castlerock and stayed a week in Dunfanaghy and played it every day a great wee holiday course that doesn't get much coverage due to being so close to Rosapenna ,the 9th and 10th holes are crackers.


----------



## Wayman (Feb 20, 2014)

In no order

Gullane 1
Gullane 2 
Gullane 3 
Goswick
North Berwick
The glen 
Dunbar
Silloth
Seaton Carew
Hartlepool
Cleveland
St Anne's old links
Craigielaw
Dunstaburgh


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 20, 2014)

portsallon
north west
rossapenna
greencastle
portstewart
castlerock
ballyliffin
Formby
leasow
st annes old links
castlegregory (co.kerry) 

All cracking courses in their own right!


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh - forgot to include Scotscraig - sorry stevek1969


----------



## Jack_bfc (Feb 20, 2014)

JCW said:



			Time you did as you got some of the best on your door step ..........................................EYG
		
Click to expand...

I know. 
I often stop in my car on the bridge overlooking St Annes Old Links and watch a few holes. I do know a couple of members. We arranged a round last year that we had to cancel due to the weather.

Maybe this year!!


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 20, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Oh - forgot to include Scotscraig - sorry stevek1969
		
Click to expand...

No probe David but not a links in the true sense


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 20, 2014)

Carnoustie
Prestwick
Prestwick St Nicholas
Kings Links (Aberdeen)
Scotscraig
Luffness
Archerfield
Dunbar
Craigielaw
Brora
Golspie
Castle Stuart
Gairloch
Seahouses
And probably a few others that I can't quite remember

Tough to beat Carnoustie, really, but the one I enjoy the most is Castle Stuart.

Playing St Andrews New in the KOKS :thup: and aside from that, I'd love to play any of The Open venues, or any in Ireland.  Love a bit of links golf :fore:


----------



## Crow (Feb 20, 2014)

Traigh
Turnberry Ailsa
Hillside
Royal St David's
Conwy
Newport Links (Dyfed)
Cardigan (debatable as it's a cliff top course)
Royal North Devon

Not many but a lot quality in there.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 20, 2014)

Gullane 3, princes, royal county down, and rcd annesley.

That's about it.

Ardglass isn't links. Coastal, but not links.


----------



## malek988 (Feb 20, 2014)

My own Club Ardglass
Murvagh Co Donegal 
Ballyliffin Both courses
Royal County Down Annesly Links

My favourite is my own, the views are 2nd to none, but murvagh has to be the best kept course ive ever seen, the tee boxes where like greens.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 20, 2014)

Not played many at all,

St.Enodoc,
Trevose,
Hayling Island (Need to play again with someone who knows where there going ),
Dawlish Warren.

Think that's it. 

Favourite holes have to be the 10th and 15th at St.Enodoc. One of the hardest par 4's I've ever played and a beautiful Par 3. In the morning on the 15th hit 8 iron r=then in the afternoon think it was a 5 iron


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Feb 20, 2014)

Turnberry, Troon, Prestwick, Portmarnock, The Island, Burnham & Berrow, Wallasey, Hillside, Birkdale, Aberdovey, plus many other lesser lights.  
Hardest - Birkdale and Burnham & Berrow. 
Most scenic - Turnberry.  
Best clubhouse - opulent Troon.  
Best score - Aberdovey, on a still day!


----------



## JCW (Feb 20, 2014)

malek988 said:



			My own Club Ardglass
Murvagh Co Donegal 
Ballyliffin Both courses
Royal County Down Annesly Links

My favourite is my own, the views are 2nd to none, but murvagh has to be the best kept course ive ever seen, the tee boxes where like greens.
		
Click to expand...

Your course has the best views from  any toilet window I have ever seen on any golf course . that's the end throne with a with a window overlooking the bay ............sorry , just had to add that lol


----------



## malek988 (Feb 20, 2014)

only the best my friend lol


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2014)

No particular order;

The Old Course, St. Andrews
Carnoustie
North Berwick
Royal Birkdale
Royal Lytham & St. Anne's
St. Enodoc
Bude & North Cornwall
Perranporth
Trevose
Royal North Devon
Saunton East
Rye
Littlestone
Royal Cinque Ports
Royal St. Georges
Princes
Southport & Ainsdale
Formby
North Foreland
Hayling Island

Think that's the lot.  Proper golf.


----------



## Bobmegrhen (Feb 20, 2014)

Plommeur L'Ocean in Brittany. Royal St David's at Harlech.

Pwllelli, Royal Liverpool, Hoyake;  Wallasey, Caldy, West Lancs, Formby, Hillside, S&A, Hesketh,  Lytham.

Can't decide between Wallasey and Hillside although getting a par on the 18h at Birkdale off a 27 handicap was pretty damn satisfying in my 2nd year of golfing.


----------



## JezzE (Feb 20, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Wallasey is the best links course in Britian - FACT
		
Click to expand...

No it's not...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 20, 2014)

Wayman said:



			In no order

Gullane 1
Gullane 2 
Gullane 3 
Goswick
North Berwick
The glen 
Dunbar
Silloth
Seaton Carew
Hartlepool
Cleveland
St Anne's old links
Craigielaw
Dunstaburgh
		
Click to expand...

You really need to get over the golf coast (Merseyside) fella :thup:, a big gap in your CV.


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm really impressed with some of you guys. I'm surrounded by quality links courses but I've only played a few even though I'm a member at one. 

Funny how I don't have any real ambition to play more links. I suppose I'm happy with what I've got.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 20, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Wallasey is the best links course in Britian - FACT
		
Click to expand...

I know you still have new club love but (never having played there) it must be special indeed.

I've played quite a few now and, so far, nothing beats muirfield and turnberry ailsa....


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 21, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Played too many to list really and like all sorts for different reasons....
		
Click to expand...

My view as well. Played 40-50

Only 1 of those was anything approaching 'a bit dull' and even that had 'charm'. There are plenty of 'a bit dull' Parkland ones!

Most Difficult: Carnoustie, Birkdale, Royal St Georges

Favourites: Muirfield, Hillside, St Enedoc

Best Day's Golf: Gullane 2&3, St Andrews Old/New, Muirfield AM,PM (with Lunch), Princes the 3 Nines.

Funkiest: North Berwick West, The Old Course, Lundin Links


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 21, 2014)

My favourite type of golf, member at Hayling. Moving round the coast from there......

West Cornwall
Perranporth
St Enodoc
Trevose
Bude
Royal North Devon
Saunton East
Saunton West
Burnham and Berrow
Royal porthcawl
Pyle and Kenfig
Pennard
Ashburnham
Royal St Davids
Royal Liverpool
Formby
Royal Birkdale
Southport and Ainsdale
Silloth
Turnberry Ailsa
Turnberry Kintyre
Royal Troon
Portland
Lochgreen
Darley
Glasgow Gailes
Prestwick St Nicholas
Barassie
Bogside
West Kilbride
Machrahanish
Golspie
Royal Dornoch
Struie
Kings Links Aberdeen
Cruden Bay
Carnoustie
Burnside
Panmuir
Monifeith
Arbroath
St Andrews New
Eden
Kingsbarns
Gullane 1
Muirfield
North Berwick
Dunbar
Hunstanton
Royal West Norfolk
Great Yarmouth
Royal St Georges
Pirnces
Rye
Royal County Down
Kirkistown
Rosslare
Ballybunnion
Cashen
Carne
Enniscrone
Rosses Point
Co Donegal
both Rosapenna's
both Ballyliffen's

and last but not least

Royal Zoute in Belgium.

Also played lots of coastal/clifftop courses that some try to call links like Ardglass, Sheringham, Cromer, Aldeburgh, Thorpeness, Machynys.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 21, 2014)

Tommo21 said:



			I'm really impressed with some of you guys. I'm surrounded by quality links courses but I've only played a few even though I'm a member at one. 

Funny how I don't have any real ambition to play more links. I suppose I'm happy with what I've got.
		
Click to expand...

That's because some of us are 'tourists'!

And there's no need to play anywhere but your home links, even if you want variety. The conditions change every day - even within the day when the tide changes!


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok, I fibbed a bit earlier - Forum numbers it seems...

Royal Aberdeen
Arbroath
Carnoustie
St Andrews Old
St Andrews New
St Andrews Jubilee
Kingsbarns
Lundin Links
Leven
Musselburgh Old
Craigielaw
Kilspindie
Luffness New
Gullane 1
Gullane 2
Gullane 3
Muirfield
North Berwick
Dunbar
Dundonald
St Annes Old
Royal Liverpool
Royal Birkdale
Hillside
Formby
West Lancs
Wallasey
St Enedoc
Princes 
Royal St Georges
Rye


----------



## wookie (Feb 21, 2014)

I love links golf and recently joined Hayling but have only played a few others :

Burnham and Berrow
Saunton East 
Pyle and Kenfig
Pennard
Porthcawl
Princes

Hoping to add to that this summer with a trip to Kent, Devon / Cornwall or North West.


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 21, 2014)

Love links golf golf but haven't played much

Princes
Royal St Georges
St Andrews New
St Andrews Jubilee
Saunton East
Hunstantion

Enjoyed them all but Saunton and Hunstanton stand out as being the most enjoyable. RSG was a test of golf on a different level.




Tommo21 said:



			I'm really impressed with some of you guys. I'm surrounded by quality links courses but I've only played a few even though I'm a member at one. 

Funny how I don't have any real ambition to play more links. I suppose I'm happy with what I've got.
		
Click to expand...

Just made me think, with all us parkland players who really want to play more links golf, and experience the dunes, the hard running fairways and the salty tang of the sea air, are there links players who yearn for majestic trees, lush fairways, and soft greens?


----------



## Wayman (Feb 21, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			You really need to get over the golf coast (Merseyside) fella :thup:, a big gap in your CV.
		
Click to expand...

I know I really want to go over that way golfing I know a member at Wallasey as well

I've played scotscraig and wouldn't put it as a links course


----------



## AMcC (Feb 21, 2014)

Have played quite a few links courses over the years, staying on the west coast of Scotland helps. Starting with Bogside in Irvine all the way down through Troon and Pretwick to Turnberry.

My favourite links course is still Ailsa Turnberry.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 21, 2014)

Perranporth
Mullion - not sure if that's a Links?
Newquay
Trevose
St Enedoc
Hayling Island
Burnham & Berrow
Weston super Mare
Pyle & Kenfig
Ash burnham
Pennard
Southport & Ainsdale
St Andrews New
St Andrews Jubilee
Elie


Three to add to the list over next six weeks:

Royal Porthcawl
Saunton east
Saunton west


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 21, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Wallasey is the best links course in Britian - FACT
		
Click to expand...

Disagree!

Not by a long shot! Though some rather good holes.

Best in Wallesey! :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 21, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Wallasey is the best links course in Britian - FACT
		
Click to expand...

what about Lydd......is that a links?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 21, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I've played quite a few now and, so far, nothing beats muirfield and turnberry ailsa....
		
Click to expand...

OK, lets have a bash at remembering them all.....

Gullane #1
Gullane #2
Muirfield
Longniddry
Dunbar
Kilspindie
Craigielaw
Winterfield
The Glen
Crail - Balcombie
Crail - Craighead
St Andrews - Old
St Andrews - New
St Andrews - Jubilee
Carnoustie
Hopeman
Spey Bay
Fortrose & Rosemarkie
Machrihanish
Machrihanish Dunes
Western Gailes
Dundonald
Turnberry Kintyre
Turnberry Ailsa

Some cracking courses in that lot.

Already got plans this year to add these to the list:

Silloth
Southerness
Castle Stuart
Royal Dornoch
Prestwick


----------



## cookelad (Feb 21, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			OK, lets have a bash at remembering them all.....
		
Click to expand...

Just thinking the same thing then saw some of the other lists, so I'll try and remember my few!

Turnberry Ailsa & Kintyre
Royal St Davids
Conwy
North Wales
Prestatyn
Royal Liverpool
Wallasey
West Lancs
Princes
Littlestone
Aberdovey
Played one in Southport as a nipper haven't a clue what the name was though!

Think I need to get a move on and get some more links golf in!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 21, 2014)

Western Gails
Royal Dornoch both courses
Muirfield
Skibo Castle
Nairn
Tain
Brora
Golspie
Portmahomach
Fortrose
Crail, both courses
Goswick
Leven
Lundin links
Fairmont St Andrews
Moray, both courses
Hopeman
Spey Bay
Castle Stuart
Carnoustie
Monifieth
St Andrews Old, new and Jubilee
Gullane 1
Machrihanish
Machrihanish Dunes
Cullen

Prob missed a few.

Favs Western and Muirfield.


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 21, 2014)

MashieNiblick said:



			Love links golf golf but haven't played much

Princes
Royal St Georges
St Andrews New
St Andrews Jubilee
Saunton East
Hunstantion

Enjoyed them all but Saunton and Hunstanton stand out as being the most enjoyable. RSG was a test of golf on a different level.




Just made me think, with all us parkland players who really want to play more links golf, and experience the dunes, the hard running fairways and the salty tang of the sea air, are there links players who yearn for majestic trees, lush fairways, and soft greens?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a member at Royal Musselburgh as well............I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Val (Feb 24, 2014)

JezzE said:



			No it's not...
		
Click to expand...

That's a bite, surprised at you Jezz 



FairwayDodger said:



			I know you still have new club love but (never having played there) it must be special indeed.

I've played quite a few now and, so far, nothing beats muirfield and turnberry ailsa....
		
Click to expand...

That's a nibble 



Foxholer said:



			Disagree!

Not by a long shot! Though some rather good holes.

Best in Wallesey! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Big bite that one 

Many will know why I posted as I did :thup:

I've played plenty but not as many as some, best for me are Muirfield, Western Gailes and Machrihanish.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 24, 2014)

Cleveland
Seaton Carew
Hartlepool
Dunstanburgh
Goswick
St Andrews Old, New, Eden
Carnoustie
Southerness
Silloth
Formby
North Wales
Carnarvonshire
Maesdu
Hunstanton
Royal West Norfolk

+ a number in Cornwall, the northeast and northwest whose names escape.
Royal Lytham


----------



## Duckster (Feb 24, 2014)

Love links courses.  So far my list is (in no real order):

Hillside, Formby, Formby Ladies, West Lancs, Southerness, Powfoot, Royal St Davids, Nefyn Old, St Annes Old Links, Wallasey, St Enedoc, Newquay, Perranporth.

This year I've also got Silloth joining that list and am looking at doing a few in St Andrews in 2016 for my 40th (Old, New, Jubilee & possibly Kingsbarns).


----------



## Fyldewhite (Feb 24, 2014)

St Annes Old Links
Royal Lytham and St Annes
Fleetwood
Hillside
West Lancashire
Southport Municipal
Silloth on Solway
Southerness
Turnberry (both courses)
Alcasaisa (Costa Del Sol)

Like them all


----------



## IanG (Feb 24, 2014)

Only a short list for me given where I'm lucky enough to live, and even a couple of these are borderline links. 



North Berwick West Links
North Berwick Glen
Machrie (Islay)
Gairloch
Durness
Reay
St Andrews New
St Andrews Old
St Andrews Eden
St Andrews Strathtyrum
Goswick
Shiskene (Arran)
Gullane Nr 1
Scarista (Harris)

Royal Dornoch is on the hit list for 2014. 

Ian


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 24, 2014)

Valentino said:



*Big bite that one* 

Many will know why I posted as I did :thup:

I've played plenty but not as many as some, best for me are Muirfield, Western Gailes and Machrihanish.
		
Click to expand...

And wrong too  - where's Wallesey? 

Some of the (country) members may 'leave a bit to be desired' apparently! :whoo:

@Fairway Dodger. I don't classify Longniddry as a links course - nor Archerfield (Fidra). Both really good/great courses though.


----------



## PaulE (Feb 24, 2014)

The ones on the list so far, in no particular order are:-

Powfoot
Kilmarnock Barassie
Prestwick St. Nicholas
Irvine Bogside
Turnberry Ailsa
Gullane #2
Kilspindie
North Berwick
Goswick
Crail - Balcombie
Crail - Craighead
St Andrews - Old
St Andrews - New
St Andrews - Jubilee
St Andrews - Eden
St Andrews - Castle Course
Lundin Links
Royal St. Davids
Aberdovey

To be added this year :-
Carnoustie Burnside
Carnoustie Buddon
Carnoustie Championship
A.N. Other


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 24, 2014)

If links is all you have then great, but i'd rather play a decent inland course.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2014)

IanG said:



			Only a short list for me given where I'm lucky enough to live, and even a couple of these are borderline links. 



North Berwick West Links
North Berwick Glen
Machrie (Islay)
Gairloch
Durness
Reay
St Andrews New
St Andrews Old
St Andrews Eden
St Andrews Strathtyrum
Goswick
Shiskene (Arran)
Gullane Nr 1
Scarista (Harris)

*Royal Dornoch is on the hit list for 2014. *

Ian
		
Click to expand...

What you doing Sunday 8th June?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 24, 2014)

After reading everyone else's lists I am ashamed to say I haven't played enough links golf. 


Moray
Hopeman
Spey Bay
Montrose
Seacroft
Sandilands
North Shore
Gairloch
St Annes old links


Already got confirmed this year to add these to the list:

Hillside
Southport and Ainsdale
Hunstanton
Silloth
Southerness
Castle Stuart
Royal Dornoch
Nairn


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 24, 2014)

JCW said:



			How many have you played and which one you like best and which one you like to play



Best has to be Ballybunion , fantastic , stand on the 11th box , view is something else 

course I want to play has to be Royal County Down  
 Playing Hillside in May , look forward to that
		
Click to expand...

Saunton (both)
St Andrews Old
St Andrews Jubilee
St Andrews Eden
Kingsbarns
Ballyliffin (both)
Mervagh
Princes
Royal Portrush
Royal County Down

Best course IMO Royal County Down.


----------



## cookelad (Feb 24, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			St Annes Old Links
Royal Lytham and St Annes
Fleetwood
Hillside
West Lancashire
Southport Municipal
Silloth on Solway
Southerness
Turnberry (both courses)
Alcasaisa (Costa Del Sol)

Like them all 

Click to expand...

Also played Alcaidesa but didn't include it on my list as it's not a true, to the letter, links course!


----------



## CliveW (Feb 24, 2014)

During the winter we tend to play links golf as inland courses are heavy. So far this year we have played...

Arbroath
Carnoustie Championship
Carnoustie Burnside
St Andrews New
St Andrews Jubilee
St Andrews Eden
Crail Balcombie
Lundin Links
Gullane #2
Gullane #3
The Glen
Dunbar

All great courses and very good value for money at this time of the year.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			If links is all you have then great, but i'd rather play a decent inland course.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know of any that are not currently saturated? Or even Open?

That's the 'advantage' of Links courses at this time of year. Can appreciate some don't like them in Summer, though I love them any time!


----------



## Laka (Feb 24, 2014)

As an foreigner living outside UK, one doesnt get the opportunity to play on that soil so often. But i had the pleasure to play a few linkscourses as

The Island
Corballis
Arklow golf links
Hunstanton
Sheringham
Royal North devon
Minehead
Saunton East and West

Does Oitavos Dunes in Cascais Lisbon counts?


I hope to play the links courses i get invited to


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2014)

In no particular order.

Suanton West 
Saunton East
West Lancs
Formby
Hoylake (Royal Liverpool)
Silloth on Solway
Wallasey
St Annes Old Links
Royal Porthcawl
Burham & Berrow


----------



## Laka (Feb 24, 2014)

I did forget Burnham & Berrow




Laka said:



			As an foreigner living outside UK, one doesnt get the opportunity to play on that soil so often. But i had the pleasure to play a few linkscourses as

The Island
Corballis
Arklow golf links
Hunstanton
Sheringham
Royal North devon
Minehead
Saunton East and West

Does Oitavos Dunes in Cascais Lisbon counts?


I hope to play the links courses i get invited to 

Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Feb 24, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			And wrong too  - where's Wallesey? 

Some of the (country) members may 'leave a bit to be desired
		
Click to expand...

TouchÃ© I suppose, you caught my drift though


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2014)

Valentino said:



			That's a bite, surprised at you Jezz 



That's a nibble 



Big bite that one 

Many will know why I posted as I did :thup:

I've played plenty but not as many as some, best for me are Muirfield, Western Gailes and Machrihanish.
		
Click to expand...

 For some reason we have not had much fishing on here recently.


----------



## Val (Feb 24, 2014)

JezzE said:



			No it's not...
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			I know you still have new club love but (never having played there) it must be special indeed.

I've played quite a few now and, so far, nothing beats muirfield and turnberry ailsa....
		
Click to expand...




Foxholer said:



			Disagree!

Not by a long shot! Though some rather good holes.

Best in Wallesey! :thup:
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			For some reason we have not had much fishing on here recently.

Click to expand...

Boo, don't spoil it Rich


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 24, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Also played Alcaidesa but didn't include it on my list as it's not a true, to the letter, links course!
		
Click to expand...

No it's not, a links course is built on sandy soil and has marram and bent fescue grasses as native to the land. There are lots of seaside courses that claim to be links but aren't by definition.


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2014)

drive4show said:



			No it's not, a links course is built on sandy soil and has marram and bent fescue grasses as native to the land. There are lots of seaside courses that claim to be links but aren't by definition.
		
Click to expand...

Fairhaven, which I have played describes itself as a 50/50 Links/Parkland course, in fact, some members at my club over the weekend were arguing with me saying that Burnham & Berrow wasn't a true links course!


----------



## 5Gleneagles (Feb 24, 2014)

In no particular order:
Gullane 1, 2, 3
Kilspindie
Lufness
The Glen
Turnberry
Muirfield
St Andrews New
Nairn
Kingsbarns
Scotscraig
Carnoustie
Castle Stuart
Royal Dornoch
Old Prestwick
Montrose
Crail
Elie
Fairmont Torrance

Haven't yet managed to add The Old Course.
my favourite is Kingsbarns


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2014)

I love links course's though there's very few  true links  course's.

My favourite links track is Turnberry Ailsa then in no particular order I've played are:

Hillside
Nefyn Old
Formby
Wallasey
Southport & Ainsdale
Caldy
St Annes Old Links
Fairhaven
Prestatyn
West Lancs
Hoylake
Bude

With Castle Stuart and Royal Dornoch being added to this list this year.


----------



## Vikingman (Feb 24, 2014)

Silloth
Fleetwood
Blackpool North Shore
St Annes old links
Hillside
Wallasey
Caldy
Prestatyn
North Wales
Conwy
Nefyn
Porthmadog
Royal St Davids
Aberdovey


----------



## SimonS (Feb 24, 2014)

Muirfield
St Andrews - Old/New/Eden
Crail, Balcomie
Lundin
Leven
Montrose
Brora
Traigh
Royal Jersey
Scotscraig
Castle Stuart

Also Criagielaw, Crail - Craighead and St Andrews - Castle all of which are man made links.

My favorite would be Brora.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Fairhaven, which I have played describes itself as a 50/50 Links/Parkland course, in fact, some members at my club over the weekend were arguing with me saying that Burnham & Berrow wasn't a true links course!
		
Click to expand...

They obviously don't know what they are talking about Robin, can't see how anyone would try to argue that B&B isn't a links course.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 24, 2014)

Just remembered a few more on my list

Montrose
Channel course at Burnham
Presidents course at Rye
Hesketh (hmmm less said about that one the better)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I love links course's though there's very few  true links  course's.

My favourite links track is Turnberry Ailsa then in no particular order I've played are:

Hillside
Nefyn Old
Formby
Wallasey
Southport & Ainsdale
Caldy
St Annes Old Links
Fairhaven
Prestatyn
West Lancs
Hoylake
Bude

With Castle Stuart and Royal Dornoch being added to this list this year.
		
Click to expand...

And Nairn.


----------



## IanG (Feb 24, 2014)

Birchy said:



			What you doing Sunday 8th June? 

Click to expand...

Thanks to Birchy looks like I'll be adding Castle Stuart and Royal Dornoch to my list around the date in question:whoo:


----------



## cookelad (Feb 25, 2014)

drive4show said:



			No it's not, a links course is built on sandy soil and has marram and bent fescue grasses as native to the land. There are lots of seaside courses that claim to be links but aren't by definition.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was getting at, the word marram was escaping me when I posted so I gave myself a little wiggle-room and cut my response short.

One of the most famous courses on the planet advertises itself as a links course but quite blatantly isn't!


----------



## bernix (Feb 25, 2014)

Rosse's Point (County Sligo)
Trallee
Galway
Ballybunion New
Donegal
Ballyliffin Glashedy
Connemara
Montrose
St. Andrews Old, New, Jubilee
Carnoustie
Lundin
Ile of Anglesey
North Wales
Porthmadog
RND

If you count Panmure, Monitfieth and Scotscraig as links these 3 as well

My favourite is Trallee but maybe will rethink after Highland Meeting later this year


----------



## HarryMonk (Feb 25, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			St Andrews, Bude, Princes, Royal North Devon. That's about it. Love the challenge but rarely get the opportunity
		
Click to expand...

Always welcome on the south coast, after your hospitality at ascot all those years ago


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			Always welcome on the south coast, after your hospitality at ascot all those years ago
		
Click to expand...

 Are you a member at Hayling ?


----------



## Japie (Feb 26, 2014)

The Kennemer, The Noordwijkse, the Royal Hague GC, the Domburgse, (all in the Netherlands), Royal le Zoute, Knokke (in Belgium), Wimmereaux, Hardelo (in France), Gullane 1.


----------



## brendy (Feb 26, 2014)

Surprisingly few, some def more 'linksy' than others too.

Ardglass
Baltray co. Louth gc)
Nairn
Castle stuart
Royal Belfast
Castlerock
Ballyliffin old links
Ballyliffin Glashedy
Portsalon
Dunfanaghy
Carnalea
RCD Annsley course
Oh and kirkistown.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 26, 2014)

My God, I've got some catching up to do. I've only played Hillside, Formby Ladies, Seacroft & Sandilands. Pathetic


----------



## Hammertoe (Feb 26, 2014)

Not many compared to some on here:

Princes (didn't enjoy it)
Ardglass (if it is proper links?)
Kirkistown Castle (Home course)

I'm definitely a Parkland man at heart


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 26, 2014)

Not many....

Hunstanton
Hoylake
Felixstowe
Cromer

Felixstowe or Hunstanton the best for me.  Not a full fan of Links golf..I think if I had to play it for 6 months constantly with no other course style, I would give up playing!  It's fun every now and then, but couldn't do it all the time


----------



## Hammertoe (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh sorry just read Brendys post again, Carnalea as well, I forget about that one.


----------



## Junior (Feb 26, 2014)

Royal Birkdale
Hillside
Turnberry Ailsa
Portstewart Strand
Ballyliffen Glashedy
Royal Liverpool
Castle Rock
Aberdovey
Southport and Ainsdale
St Annes Old Links
North Wales
Portmadog (back 9)
Pwhelli (few holes on the back 9)

Formby - is it a links???? 
Fairhaven - definately a superb course but i'd class it as Heathland


----------



## Dodger (Feb 26, 2014)

Christ I have played hunners of Links courses.Love it,purist form of golf.

Surprised folk are listing Goswick .......who was the chomper that claimed this Classic Links was not actually a Links Course?

Still maintain the course he had actually played was the Field.

My Fav? Old Course hands down.A magnificent jigsaw.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 26, 2014)

Played Porthcawl on Tuesday in a 20mph or so wind. What a fantastic course that is!!! 

But.......because of the storms and high tides it has took one hell of a battering 
There is rubbish and sea debris littered all over the course, in particular the first 3 holes which run right next to the sea. The cod have gone off the greens, but there are one or 2 unplanned water hazards still about. The members are doing the litter picking to tidy the place up - still a cracking lay out though.

2 scores to count each hole from team of four..... we thought we did okay with a 6 under score.........until the winner was announced @ 20 under!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 26, 2014)

Robobum said:



			2 scores to count each hole from team of four..... we thought we did okay with a 6 under score.........until the winner was announced @ 20 under!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly Darren!!  One of the hazards of competitions where you mark your own card. Obviously you can't accuse people of cheating but it certainly makes you wonder. Exceptional scoring in those conditions.

Glad you enjoyed the course, it grows on me a bit more every time I play it. Apologies we didn't get a chance to catch up


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 26, 2014)

To all have put Scotscraig on there list it isn't a Links course.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2014)

Royal Liverpool
St Annes Old Course
Seaton Carew (home Club)
Cleveland
Troon?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 26, 2014)

Seaton Carew GC, host to This year's Brabazon Trophy, not lost a day yet and in great condition!


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 26, 2014)

drive4show said:



			My thoughts exactly Darren!!  One of the hazards of competitions where you mark your own card. Obviously you can't accuse people of cheating but it certainly makes you wonder. Exceptional scoring in those conditions.

Glad you enjoyed the course, it grows on me a bit more every time I play it. Apologies we didn't get a chance to catch up  

Click to expand...

I have played it a fair bit and the greens were probably the best they have been when I have. We had 78 and probably left another 4-5 out there with missed putts without gaining a bonus but 92!!!!! Ok then.

Drive4show - did you play with chaps from broom manor?


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 26, 2014)

Royal Ostend
Dunstanburgh
Belle Dune
Wimereux
Brighouse Bay
Brora
Carnoustie Budden
Craigielaw
Crail Balcomie
Fortrose & Rosemarkie
Glen
Golspie
Gullane 2
Gullane 3
Irvine
Kilspindie
Kings Links (Aberdeen)
Longniddry
Monifieth Ashludie
Monifieth Medal
Montrose Medal
Moray New
Moray Old
Nairn
Nairn Dunbar
Newburgh on Ythan
Panmure
Peterhead
Powfoot
Prestwick St Nicholas
Royal Dornoch Championship
Royal Dornoch Struie
Scotscraig
St Andrews Eden
St Andrews Jubilee
St Andrews New
St Andrews Strathtyrum
Stranraer
Tain
West Kilbride
Aberdovey
Abersoch
Anglesey
Conway
Machynys Peninsula
Maesdu
Penard
Porthmadoc
Pwllheli
Royal St Davids

I've included some  which some folk have considered not links but since others include them in theirs I've left them in. Including The Glen which I think is stretching a point? Given that most are in Scotland, I think its not a bad list for someone based in London


----------



## JCW (Feb 26, 2014)

HarryMonk said:



			Always welcome on the south coast, after your hospitality at ascot all those years ago
		
Click to expand...


Played  against the Hayling Boys in 2011 in the Semi Final of the Beckford Bowl at Knighton Heath , I was a member there then , always wanted to play there as there are not many links courses in this area .................


----------



## bernix (Feb 27, 2014)

bernix said:



			Rosse's Point (County Sligo)
Trallee
Galway
Ballybunion New
Donegal
Ballyliffin Glashedy
Connemara
Montrose
St. Andrews Old, New, Jubilee
Carnoustie
Lundin
Ile of Anglesey
North Wales
Porthmadog
RND

If you count Panmure, Monitfieth and Scotscraig as links these 3 as well

My favourite is Trallee but maybe will rethink after Highland Meeting later this year
		
Click to expand...

forgot Arbroath which IS a true links


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2014)

Liqdaddymac said:



			I have played it a fair bit and the greens were probably the best they have been when I have. We had 78 and probably left another 4-5 out there with missed putts without gaining a bonus but 92!!!!! Ok then.

Drive4show - did you play with chaps from broom manor?
		
Click to expand...

I certainly did....do you know them?


----------



## JCW (Feb 27, 2014)

backwoodsman said:



			Royal Ostend
Dunstanburgh
Belle Dune
Wimereux
Brighouse Bay
Brora
Carnoustie Budden
Craigielaw
Crail Balcomie
Fortrose & Rosemarkie
Glen
Golspie
Gullane 2
Gullane 3
Irvine
Kilspindie
Kings Links (Aberdeen)
Longniddry
Monifieth Ashludie
Monifieth Medal
Montrose Medal
Moray New
Moray Old
Nairn
Nairn Dunbar
Newburgh on Ythan
Panmure
Peterhead
Powfoot
Prestwick St Nicholas
Royal Dornoch Championship
Royal Dornoch Struie
Scotscraig
St Andrews Eden
St Andrews Jubilee
St Andrews New
St Andrews Strathtyrum
Stranraer
Tain
West Kilbride
Aberdovey
Abersoch
Anglesey
Conway
Machynys Peninsula
Maesdu
Penard
Porthmadoc
Pwllheli
Royal St Davids

I've included some  which some folk have considered not links but since others include them in theirs I've left them in. Including The Glen which I think is stretching a point? Given that most are in Scotland, I think its not a bad list for someone based in London
		
Click to expand...

Very impressive indeed mate


----------



## Snelly (Feb 27, 2014)

I love Links golf but haven't played at that many courses.  30 maybe? 

My top 5 in order are: 

1. Royal County Down Championship Links
2. Turnberry Ailsa
3. Muirfield
4. Hillside
5. Macrihanish Old
6. Saunton East
7. Royal Troon 
8. Formby
9. Southport & Ainsdale
10. Hunstanton

Royal County Down was the best by a long way. 

Links Courses I most want to play:  St Enodoc, Royal Dornoch, Royal St Georges, St Andrews Old, Royal Portrush, Lahinch, North Berwick, Western Gailes, Cruden Bay and Carnoustie.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 27, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I love Links golf but haven't played at that many courses.  30 maybe? 

My *top 5* in order are: 

1. Royal County Down Championship Links
2. Turnberry Ailsa
3. Muirfield
4. Hillside
5. Macrihanish Old
6. Saunton East
7. Royal Troon 
8. Formby
9. Southport & Ainsdale
10. Hunstanton

Royal County Down was the best by a long way. 

Links Courses I most want to play:  St Enodoc, Royal Dornoch, Royal St Georges, St Andrews Old, Royal Portrush, Lahinch, North Berwick, Western Gailes, Cruden Bay and Carnoustie.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you don't put '5' on a Scorecard when you've really had '10'! :rofl:


----------



## Twire (Feb 27, 2014)

Just a few for me

Trevose
Saunton East
Saunton West
Royal North Devon
Bude
Burnham & Berrow
Castle Stuart
Nairn
Royal Dornoch

Hope to add a few more to the list as I do enjoy links golf.


----------



## North Mimms (Feb 27, 2014)

If your hat stays on, it's not a proper links course!


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 27, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I certainly did....do you know them?
		
Click to expand...

Was in the group sat next to you at dinner!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2014)

Liqdaddymac said:



			Was in the group sat next to you at dinner!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey...small world!  Robobum was there as well although he was in the other dining room.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah, played with 2 chaps (older guys I was with) who are members at the same club and spent some time speaking with one of his team (Hamish I think).


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Blimey...small world!  Robobum was there as well although he was in the other dining room.
		
Click to expand...

 Was that the dining room for proper golfers.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 27, 2014)

richart said:



			Was that the dining room for proper golfers.

Click to expand...

Yeah...we didn't qualify


----------

